# Jon, you and the other BMW dealers should ask for some C-130's...



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, Jon,

I think you and all BMW dealers should call 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue and tell the President that if he won't invoke Taft-Hartley in the West Coast labor dispute, then he should send some C-130's to Germany to pick up your cars - they could come into LAX!

Or, I suppose you could call Herr Schroeder and have Lufthansa do the honors! 

Or, Mr. Scott could show up from the future, with some transparent aluminum and dilithium crystals (if he can Transport a couple of whales, a few BMW's shouldn't be a problem! :lmao: )

Seriously - it will be a bummer for everyone if you and all the other dealers start running out of cars!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

We have already more than started running out of cars.

When I open up this morning, I will have only 11, yes
eleven new BMWs available for retail delivery in
stock.

That's a little more than one weeks' supply...


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Actually, regardless of the strike, BMW should offer an airfreight option. I would think more than a few people would be willing to pay, say, $1K extra to get their custom ordered bimmer a few weeks earlier than if shipped by sea.

The Russians are offerin An-124 airlifters for commercial use, and you could probably even set up a standard issue 747-400F to carry cars.

There could be money to be made here.


----------

